# Gals and stick insects



## memadmonkeyme (Dec 9, 2009)

I have just recently started keeping Giant African Land Snails, my nephew has Stick Insects, and we wondered if a snail can live in the same tank as the stick insects? They both require gentle mist spraying and they are both non meat eaters.
Cheers for any help and advice.


----------



## TYPHOON (Dec 3, 2009)

The only thing I can think of is, stick Insects require Branches with their leaves on, cant remember what type of leaf they eat as I was *twelve* when I had them?(Only twenty plus years ago) Do remember they Lay eggs by the thousands and isnt it both sexes can lay? Its a case of Stick Insects been up in the branches and the snails been on the ground/stuck to the side of the tank, but both are pretty docile and slow moving! So shouldnt be a problem: victory:


----------



## memadmonkeyme (Dec 9, 2009)

Stick Insects eat privets, and the snails will only lay if in a pair so thank you for your advice and we will try it. Shaz


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

What type of stick insects?

I advise putting this thread into the spiders and inverts section, you'll get more replies from sticky/GAL keepers in there.
Its not necessarily as simple as them both being vegetarian and requiring similair conditions, I think that GALs require higher humidity than most sticks anyway.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

memadmonkeyme said:


> Stick Insects eat privets, and the snails will only lay if in a pair so thank you for your advice and we will try it. Shaz


Some of the tropical ones eat bramble leaves- but it sounds like you have the Indian stick.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> Some of the tropical ones eat bramble leaves- but it sounds like you have the Indian stick.


It is not safe to assume from the fact that they eat privet that they are indian sticks. I keep peruvian black beauty stick insects (Peruphasma Schultei) which are capable or spraying a noxious chemical if disturbed. They eat privet.


----------



## Seansmegghead (Nov 17, 2009)

I think its just that all seem to eat bramble and most-some eat privet.
as long as the stickies are aboreal i cant see a problem. although stick insects sometimes can nibble on each other, so not sure if a snail would fancy a nibble mistaking it for a leaf or a stick.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Seansmegghead said:


> as long as the stickies are aboreal i cant see a problem.


Snails require higher humidity than stick insects. Stick insects being arboreal does not change this.

This site specifically advises against housing sticks with snails for this reason http://www.small-life.co.uk/page1.html


----------



## Seansmegghead (Nov 17, 2009)

iiisecondcreep said:


> Snails require higher humidity than stick insects. Stick insects being arboreal does not change this.


While that may be the case its still dependant on what type of stick insect OP has/gona put in.
being aboreal doesnt change the humidity factor but its changes contact and the fact they may take a bite out of one unlucky stick insect.

on humidty now that you mention it, all i can say is dont even chance it on making a higher humidty enviorment for the stick insect, it will go moldy and die they need a very specific balance of humidity and ventilation.


----------

